# Roast evens – inside and out



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Does it matter is a roasted bean is much lighter inside than out. I roasted some Guatemala Joya Oscura washed beans (sourced from Foundry) for espresso, and dropped them between. FC and SC. They have 17% of development time. I like the flavour although they must be finely ground and pulled very carefully to get a good extraction yield. The inside is much lighter than the surface, which is also mottled and quite chaffy (image attached). Should I seek to change something on my next roast?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Reduce the power from the 1275W you're using during the roast (with your mains voltage of 242V), it can be a bit too powerful in warm weather and then reduce again at 1st. Roast them slower than the 11 minutes total roast time you are using. Don't roast a 200g batch as you are doing, roast a 250g batch or even 275g if roasting slower. Start to keep a roast log for your roasts to allow you to make better adjustments for each bean.

As you are in Europe ( the temperature is very hot at the moment).


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for those suggestions. I'll give them a go.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Dave must know what roaster you're torturing in these dog days...
Would've said similar, slow it down a bit after drying phase: get to 1C about a minute later, then stretch development a bit at a lower RoR so end temp is equal/similar but profile curve a tad flatter.
Careful though, the flatter your temp curve is coasting in on 1C the more likely you are to stall (and therefore bake) the roast.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

His sig said Gene Cafe, the rest was pure guesswork, all of it....because I didn't have much to go on..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> His sig said Gene Cafe, the rest was pure guesswork, all of it....because I didn't have much to go on..


on TT I don't see them signatures  thx for the heads up!

Just to explain where we're coming from: beans being lighter on their inside are a sign of too fast a roast and/or too high temperatures. Both condense into a high RoR (rate of rise) that should be kept getting ever lower as a roast progresses.


----------

